# Torx Terror



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Anything over 1/4" and more than a dozen


At what point does it go from a screw to a lag?


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

m1911 said:


> Anything over 1/4" and more than a dozen



Ok.... You may use that rattle piece of sh$$ for that. And if your older than me you could probably use it more often.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> At what point does it go from a screw to a lag?



For me I call it a lag when I use the zinc coated lags.... I think they start around 1/4 inch. But technically a 3" star drive might be considered a lag.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jay hole said:


> For me I call it a lag when I use the zinc coated lags.... I think they start around 1/4 inch. But technically a 3" star drive might be considered a lag.


Yeah, I would never say "go grab me some eighth inch lags" :laughing:


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Yeah, I would never say "go grab me some eighth inch lags" :laughing:



Nor would I goto the lumber yard and ask for 20 1/2"x8" screws


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> At what point does it go from a screw to a lag?


I figured it was called a lag when it has a hexagonal head.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I figured it was called a lag when it has a hexagonal head.


Me too. But I was wrong once before.


----------



## bcook1979 (Oct 20, 2015)

I love the torx tip screws. For me bits last for ever. Screws drive nicely. One can even reuse a torx drive screw ( moving braces forms etc.) . Never even think about using a phillips twice. Having the multiple bits is a pain but I three impacts and about 5 cordless drills (cheaper to buy a kit than batteries) so I just set up an impact for each bit I am using and carry a phillips, #2 Robertson, and a T25 bit on my belt.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

GRK all the way...oldest guy on the crew (great guy) is with the OP though, he HATES the various sizes of torx bits...it's really just fuel for my fire though, so I never get anything but GRK, and love it...

Also, I cringe when I see someone use drywall screws for anything other than holding drywall to the wall or ceiling. Why on earth do they make a 3" drywall screw? I can't ever think of a time I needed to hang drywall 3" away from a stud/ceiling joist?


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

mstrat said:


> GRK all the way...oldest guy on the crew (great guy) is with the OP though, he HATES the various sizes of torx bits...it's really just fuel for my fire though, so I never get anything but GRK, and love it...
> 
> Also, I cringe when I see someone use drywall screws for anything other than holding drywall to the wall or ceiling. Why on earth do they make a 3" drywall screw? I can't ever think of a time I needed to hang drywall 3" away from a stud/ceiling joist?


Drywall attached through a continuous layer of foam board. Not terribly uncommon when retrofitting old cathedral ceilings or 1 - 1/2 's that only have 2x4 rafters.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

How about "Pozidrive", Any one who installs cabinets with euro style hinge must have at least a #2 bit


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Me only torx too. T25 I have at last 5 in beckup, 3-4 of t15 and t20 and 5-6 again for t10 because of grk finish screws that I use heavy. All other sizes or T are in organizer too.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Meet the clacker:









Keeps all the bits I need nice and handy, and lives in my tool pouch. I've thrown away a lot of the shockwave bits, and keep the bit holder on the impact. Where the bit holder sits in the clacker lives a 1/4" nut driver, and the end holds a 5/16 nut driver. Looove it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

sunkist said:


> How about "Pozidrive", Any one who installs cabinets with euro style hinge must have at least a #2 bit


Have 1, 2 and 3 in Pozidrive.

How about clutch drive. Anyone who's ever serviced a Holley carburetor will remember them.

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I dislike short torx bits. Most of the time 1 1/2 - 2 inch ones. No magnetic holders ,unless special need.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I use epoxy coated deck screws as a general screw for a lot of things. Just not shear structural stuff. Mostly for hard to reach framing and temp blocks and braces etc. we've been using Torx drive screws and it drives me nuts having to switch between #20 and #25 with different lengths. They do drive well though, but I find no the shorter ones don't start easily. I've always liked the square head combo drives and I use a square head drive for them. I prefer them, but my old man strips the drive out with them and complains it's the screws and not him.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

randy bush said:


> i dislike short torx bits. Most of the time 1 1/2 - 2 inch ones. No magnetic holders ,unless special need.
> 
> Sent from my lg-v410 using tapatalk


.x2


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I will also agree Shockwaves suck! Unfortunately/fortunately they are also easy to pick up since Home Depot is so close to me. 

Trying to carry as little as possible this Festool holder is super easy to use, and holds what I use for 90% of the jobs. It is modified though, taking a heat gun to it and bending the tab out to make it easier to replace in my tool bag/vest. A larger Milwaukee bit box holds the remaining majority. Personally I hate bit holders, even the nice Wera and Snap-on ones, as they still allow wobble. I'd rather use a 6" bit instead.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I use Grabber #2 Phillips 99% of the time. Exterior Grabber Guard are awesome. I've been back to 10 year old jobs I've done and backed them right out. :thumbsup:

Dock builders here use only square drive stainless. Or stainless nails. 

I rarely run into any jobs where Torx were used. I've never bought Torx screws in my life. 

I avoid Grip-Rite screws like the Plague. :no:


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Phillips bits are the worst thing ever created


----------

